# Running Pocket Camp on Bluestacks



## Dede

Is anyone here using Bluestacks to play Pocket Camp? I've seen some people say that they've been playing on Bluestacks, some people say that they can't install it and others that say they've managed to install it but it crashes.

In my case when I go to the Playstore on Bluestacks it says "Your device isn't compatible with this version." and there is no install button at all. If anyone is able to play it on Bluestacks, how did you get it working?


----------



## likalaruku

I tried using Bluestacks for a game early last year & stopped using it immediately. I can't remember if they had a limit on what you could do for free or if it was bogged down with adds.

It's a pity the game can't be played on Facebook. These days, Facebook really just is a place where you can play mobile games on a huge monitor.


----------



## Dede

There's no limit to what you can do for free but there are indeed ads. Not enough to annoy me though. Usually it's just a game title being advertised every once in a while when I open or close an app and the (X) is nice and big.

The reason I'm looking to use Bluestacks is because my current phone is dying. It's too old to be playing games...


----------



## Squishydew

I couldn't get it to work on bluestacks, but Nox app player works.


----------



## Dede

Oh I forgot all about Nox! I have Nox but only really used Bluestacks because keys are automatically bound in most games. But I suppose I won't need that since I can simply just click everything in this game. Thanks I'll go test it out on Nox :3


----------

